# Kitchen question



## Lenw (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi, we are moving over to Cyprus in October and currently in the process of packing all our belongings away to be stored until needed then shipped across. 

Looking at many of the questions and replies on here has helped us in deciding what to take and what we need to buy new, however there is one item i cannot find any info about.

We wish to have a large 'American' style fridge freezer which has water and ice dispenser and i was wondering if:
a) i should buy one here and ship it across (there is room in the container and here they are about £800 to buy)
b) Is it better to get one that is plumbed into the mains or one that has to be filled manually (question over drinking water quality)

Thanks

Len


----------



## Cbartram (Apr 10, 2014)

We have a large American Style fridge that we brought with us. We use large water bottles to fill it. Personally I would have a filter if having it plumbed in. As to buying one and bringing it with you the thing to bear in mind is that electrical goods are a lot more expensive here than in UK. However after sales service would be a plus. I actually have yet to see any American style fridges here but I probably haven't been the right shops!! Best to google it and see if what you want is available.

Good luck!


----------



## Lenw (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Cbartram
Thanks for the reply, we have just brought one and bringing it with us. 
Great forum
Len


----------

